# DOLAN ginger variations



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 9, 2005)

not sure if picture will post.


----------



## grimdigger1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Superb gingers !!
 just got my first dolans ginger,tall one like your 1898 example but mines dated 1912
 Will have to get some examples of the other shapes,,
 You have some fantastic gingers in Canada..


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2005)

NICE ! []  blue top gingers are always impressive, more so when you have a company set like that.


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Mar 10, 2005)

*RE: DOLAN ginger variations(in reply to grimdigger1)*

Thanks for viewing my post. Did you get your 1912 on E-BAY.Mayby I'll luck out and dig one this year.If you want to sell it , let me know. I need 6 or so too finish off my DOLAN'S collection. Thanks


----------



## gingerbeerman (Apr 15, 2005)

Ron: It was nice talking to you last night, I learned more from you in 20 minutes than searching the internet for the past month. Your collection of Dolans is impressive, you certaining spurred on my interest in ginger beers.


----------



## DOLANBADGER (Apr 15, 2005)

*RE: DOLAN ginger variations reply to gingerbeerman*

Hello Kevin 
                 Thanks for looking at my post ,and the positive comments . 
              Good luck on your search for the gingers and stay in touch.[]


----------



## gingerbeerman (May 2, 2005)

Ron :
 The dolan finally came in from england, it is identical to the crown top pint on the left side of your picture. Can you give me a call I would like to get your imput on it's value.
 Thanks,
 Kevin


----------



## Tandy (May 7, 2005)

I see that my mate grimdiogger1 beat me to it...they truly are superb ginger beers.

 You are a man after my own heart, as the saying goes, I collect South Australian Ginger Beers. 

 Blue topped ginger beers are top!


----------



## DOLANBADGER (May 12, 2005)

*RE: DOLAN ginger variations reply to Tandy*

Hello Tandy 
                   Thanks for looking at my post,and your positive comments. 
        Blue tops are also my favorite gingers[8D].Maybe you could post a 
       picture of some of your favorite ginger beers. THANKS again.[]


----------

